# What kind of deficiency



## Arryl (20 Apr 2009)

Hello.
I have 3 plant in my tank with strange signs of deficiency which I can not determinate.
First about tank
300 l
Lights - 0.83w/l - 10 hours day
KH-2 GH 7 (Ca-21mg/l Mg -9-12mg/l)
CO2- from CO2 tank with reactor after filter outlet. Controlled by Ph controller (maintaining Ph6) DC - always yellow 
Filtration FluvalFX5+Atman CF1200 (just for CO2 dissolving)
Ferts. Dayly Dosing: NPK+Micro+Fe
Approx concentration in water (K-20, NO3-20, PO4-1, Fe 0.3-0,5)
Micro 
Mn 0,0253
B 0,0019
Cu 0,0014
Zn 0,0043
Mo 0,0005
WC-1times per week 50%

1. Ranunculus inundatus.(pic1) It seems to grows well, gets new leaves but it has very strange color, you see it on picture - its not a mold - i check - the stem is quite consistent - any proposition?


2. Micrantemum umbrosum. Here is more bad thinks. Actually its appeared on young leaves and on apical points. Some stems good some not... This plant was transferred from another tanks. Firstly i thought that plant adapted to new environment - but its already 3 weeks in my tank.


A have only one estimates - may be its Boron deficiency - cause my Boron dosing is less then typically recommended. But from another side -all others plants (R,rotundifolia, E.stellata, H.microntemoides etc noth shows such symptoms) 

3. Microsorum pteropus - narrow leaf.
Some leaves-end of this plant became very faded. Its like chlorosis but.. it can not be according to my ferts dosing. One leaves pale others have dark green color. I thought that this is due to bright light - cause he planted in bright zone. But people told me this its not a light - any suggestion?


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

how are you measuring the levels of nutrients?
The reason i ask is because if you are using hobby test kits then they are veru innacurate so you may not have 20ppm of NO3 at all.
Also, what fertilisers are you using? 

One thing that strikes me is that you have a lot of light on the tank, and no mention of any CO2 injection?

Thanks


----------



## Arryl (20 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> how are you measuring the levels of nutrients?
> The reason i ask is because if you are using hobby test kits then they are veru innacurate so you may not have 20ppm of NO3 at all.
> Also, what fertilisers are you using?
> 
> ...



Ups its my fault about some info
CO2- from CO2 tank with reactor after filter outlet. Controlled by Ph controller (maintaining Ph6) DC - always yellow 
Filtration FluvalFX5+Atman CF1200 (just for CO2 dissolving)

Yes I know about tests accuracy - but I now how much i dose daily - because all ferts i made by myself (NPK, micro, Fe)
So levels i indicate - its all i dose daily
NO3 - dosing approx 4ppm daily
NO3-PO4 ratio - 1:15


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

Arryl said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be tempted to cut the lighting, by half, you have over 3WPG which is a lot, you can grow any plant with 2wg. The excess lighting will just mean quicker growth, and more growth requires more nutrients and at this point it is hard to keep up with the plants demands.
Do you use 4dkh solution in the drop checker?
Knowing the daily amounts added then is fine.


----------



## Arryl (20 Apr 2009)

Mmmm once again ..some mistake from me (my lighting is 0.83 watt/liter)
I use 3*36T8 Flora lamps and 3*40 T8 Hagen Life Glo-2 lamps
If I cut lights  - my glosso will start growing upwards..its already was checked. Other plants fills very good under this light conditions.
Also plant pealing very good. DC - yellow


----------



## samc (20 Apr 2009)

i thought yellowing was an iron deffiency but not 100%


----------

